# Short but good - Episode 3



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the last and second episode of this series, the "Fugue for String Quartet" (Hess 36) of Beethoven won.

Therefore, the piece is reprised in this new episode, with other four new pieces.

Which is your favourite one?


*Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet*







*Mozart - KV 62 - March in D major*







*Dvořák - B. 152 No. 12 - Cypresses No. 12*







*Tchaikovsky - TH 155 - Andante molto for string quartet in G major*







*Beethoven - Op. 51 No. 1 - Rondo for piano in C major





*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mozart - KV 62 - March in D major without hesitation ,


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Beethoven Fugue
2. Tchaikovsky Andante
3. Beethoven Rondo
4. Dvorak B. 152/12
5. Mozart March

I wasn't thrilled with picking the Beethoven first again, but the competition was quite weak. That Mozart march offered me nothing.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

For me, it was:

1. Beethoven - Rondo
2. Tchaikovsky - Andante
3. Beethoven - Fugue
4. Dvorak - Cypresses No. 12
5. Mozart - March

With the Beethoven Rondo definitely ahead of the others, that sound like mere exercises to me. I agree with Bulldog that the competition is rather weak.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> With the Beethoven Rondo definitely ahead of the others, that sound like mere exercises to me. I agree with Bulldog that the competition is rather weak.


I'm not sure that these works are excercises. Take for example the march of Mozart. It's an early work of Mozart (13 years old) and someone might think that it's only a preparatory work for later and more complex works, but in reality Mozart will go on composing other marches in the adult age. IMO this early march is one of his best marches.
The marches were also used as overtures for divertimentos.

The piece of Dvorak belongs to a collection of similar works.

In the last episode there was this song of Beethoven.






Is this an excercise? Well, Ludwig composed this piece after the symphony 6 and it belongs to a collection of songs. He had already composed a lot of songs before this one, so we could say that the first song was an excercise and that this one is a mature song.

The point is that the composers used to write many lighter works between a symphony/concerto/quartet and an other one, and while my other polls are mainly focused on the latters, this format is focused on the formers.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> Take for example the march of Mozart. It's an early work of Mozart (13 years old)


a march written by a colleague of his, in the same year-


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> a march written by a colleague of his, in the same year-


However this march is a part of a greater work, while the march of Mozart is a work in itself.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> I'm not sure that these works are excercises.


I didn't say the four I mentioned are exercises, I said that to me they sound like exercises. They are only minor early works by their respective composers anyway.



HansZimmer said:


> In the last episode there was this song of Beethoven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't participate of the last episode and I didn't say anything about this particular piece.


----------

